# US Akios custom parts supplier?



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Is there any place stateside to get Akios custom parts? ...monomags, handles, one-piece cages, spools, etc.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Is there any place stateside to get Akios custom parts? ...monomags, handles, one-piece cages, spools, etc.


I would like to know the answer as well.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

abass105 said:


> I would like to know the answer as well.


 There’s Surfcasters Pro Shop, but I’m talking actual Akios-made parts.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

...and I know Joe Moore has standard factory parts.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The intended use would be good to know.
Look good ?
Cast good ?
Fish good ?


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Don B said:


> The intended use would be good to know.
> Look good ?
> Cast good ?
> Fish good ?


Cast good: 555 spindle, spool, 1-piece cage, speed bullet and monomag to possibly convert my 656 CTM S-Line into a more finely tuned caster for 125g. weights.

But at the very least I want a monomag that I know will fit in the existing hole.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Cast good: 555 spindle, spool, 1-piece cage, speed bullet and monomag to possibly convert my 656 CTM S-Line into a more finely tuned caster for 125g. weights.
> 
> But at the very least I want a monomag that I know will fit in the existing hole.


Installing a mono mag in your reel will probably result in the magnet dragging against the spools lip. 

So, you need a spool, probably new side plates, cage, speed bushing, bearings. Why not just buy a reel that is better suited for tournament casting ?


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I forgot about the Omotos. The 5000 monomags are very affordable. Do you sell the one-piece cages for those? 

I have heard - for one - that the side plate screws are in slightly different positions between Akios and Ambassadeurs. Which aftermarket parts would be compatible with Omotos?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Yes, I have the cages for the Chief 5000 mono mag. Installing the cage basically turns the Chief 5000 mono mag into a Chief Xtreme 530 CXS.

Regarding ABU reels:
Omoto is a manufacturing company for several items. A lot of fishing reels that are re-badged under several company names, non medical knee braces for sports activities, hooks, and braided line. 
They also made the Chief series and it was badged as Ambassadeur. The difference was a slight difference in the bolt patterns. 

A couple of weeks ago I put some 0.31mm line on a 530 CXS (with Zzeta spool) and it took 300 yards. Do I need 300 yards? Definitely not. What I am saying is that a 5000 size reel can be competitive in 100, 125, and 150 gram tournament classes.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Don B said:


> Yes, I have the cages for the Chief 5000 mono mag. Installing the cage basically turns the Chief 5000 mono mag into a Chief Xtreme 530 CXS.


I messaged you.

The Mono Mag has every single feature I’ve been looking for, except the cage. The Xtreme is nice, but I hate gold and it’s missing some details.


----------

